# [OT] Doom III

## bsolar

È da un po' che non seguo più le novità nei videogames da vicino e volevo sapere qualcosa di più su questo gioco di cui sembra si stia cominciando a parlare in modo "concreto".

È prevista una data non so per una demo o qualcosa del genere? E come siamo messi con il supporto per Linux..? Inoltre girano voci che i requisiti hardware saranno spaventosi, soprattutto in termini di scheda grafica e lo spettro dell'xbox sembra aleggiare qua e là.

Qualcuno ne sa qualcosa?

----------

## xlyz

c'è in giro un trailer presentato a E3

cmq ho visto anche quello di Half Life 2: Doom 3 sembra maledettamente buono, ma HL è di un altro livello

non basta più solo la tecnologia per superare il limite

(se interessano li ho in sharing su lopster, stesso nick)

----------

## cerri

Posso confermare: HL2 e' un altro pianeta.

I filmati dell'E3 sembrano un film.

Spettacolare.

Speriamo esca la versione per linux  :Smile: 

----------

## MyZelF

su tuxgames.com è in pre-vendita da mesi (ora danno come estimated date il 31/10), cmq questo dovrebbe confermare la disponibilità di una versione per linux, no?

----------

## bsolar

E riguardo ai requisiti hardware? Devo aver paura?  :Confused: 

----------

## xlyz

per doom3 abbastanza, per half life parlavano di p3/1000 e r200 (o l'equivalente nvidia) come accettabili

guarda caso la configurazione che ho io   :Very Happy: 

----------

## cerri

 *MyZelF wrote:*   

> su tuxgames.com è in pre-vendita da mesi (ora danno come estimated date il 31/10), cmq questo dovrebbe confermare la disponibilità di una versione per linux, no?

 

Di Doom 3 si, di HL2... no  :Sad:  Speriamo che almeno WineX faccia il miracolo!

----------

## bsolar

 *cerri wrote:*   

> Di Doom 3 si, di HL2... no  Speriamo che almeno WineX faccia il miracolo!

 

Winex non mi ha mai convinto...  :Confused: 

----------

## enx89

 *cerri wrote:*   

>  *MyZelF wrote:*   su tuxgames.com è in pre-vendita da mesi (ora danno come estimated date il 31/10), cmq questo dovrebbe confermare la disponibilità di una versione per linux, no? 
> 
> Di Doom 3 si, di HL2... no  Speriamo che almeno WineX faccia il miracolo!

 

Non possono non fare la versione per linux e ridurci cosi` all' emulazione!!  :Evil or Very Mad:   :Evil or Very Mad:   :Evil or Very Mad:   :Evil or Very Mad:  In teoria si pensava che valve volesse fare, gia` di hl, la versione per linux, ma poi non e` uscito niente!   :Sad:   :Sad:  Magari questa volta.... Anche perche` hl in emulazione gira bene con un p3 800 e una geeforce 2 mx 400, ma hl2 non sara` cosi` "leggero"... e mi sa che in emulazione ci vorra` un computer bello potente! Ovviamente sperando che ci sia il supporto per le openGL in modo da rendere tutto piu` semplice!

ENx

----------

## Sym

 *xlyz wrote:*   

> per doom3 abbastanza, per half life parlavano di p3/1000 e r200 (o l'equivalente nvidia) come accettabili
> 
> guarda caso la configurazione che ho io  

 

Va a finire che per giocarci decentemente la mia geforce4 non basterà più   :Sad: 

----------

## cerri

 *www.halflife2.net wrote:*   

> Q: What kind of PC specifications will I need to run HL2?
> 
> A: You need at least a Pentium 700Mhz and a DX6-class video card. Ideally we recommend a Pentium 2Ghz and Geforce 4 for the best visuals.

 

----------

## bld

In pratica devo comprare un nuovo pc  :Sad: 

Lo stesso per UT3  :Sad:  . La qualita si paga .. in europa pero molto di piu.

----------

## cerri

Sara': il mio pc athlon con geforce 4mx va ancora una spada. E con Windows 2000!   :Shocked: 

----------

## akiross

Un paio di parola circa doom3:

personalmente posso considerarmi uno che non ama la grafica ai massimi livelli, cioe', se trovo un gioco la cui grafica non e' bellissima, ma il gioco e' interessante, non me ne frega molto, ci gioco lo stesso. Pero' apprezzo di + un gioco se la grafica e' fatta bene (ovviamente).

pero', nonostante questo, sono moooooooolto pignolo su quella che puo' essere considerata buona grafica oppure no... sara' anche il fatto che ho okkio da aquila, pero' mi accorgo troppo spesso di cerche skifezze grafiche (ad esempio, nell'osannatissimo Bio Hazard per GameCube, la cui grafica era considerata ai limiti della parfezione, mi sono accorto la prima volta che l'ho visto, che il personaggio non scende le scale, ma ci scivola sopra, restando ad una spanna da terra. probabilmente per evitare collisioni... non so a cosa stavano pensando i programmatori).

Comunque ho visto Doom3, all'inizio sono rimasto estasiato, la grafica -vista in foto- era impressionante, cose mai viste.

Poi l'ho visto in azione. e la solfa e' cambiata parekkio:

notavo che i mostri sono skifidamente texturizzati: in particolare se uno di essi girava il collo, notavo che assieme ad esso ruotavano anche le texture e le rispettive "false ombre", che non venivano calcolate in rel-time (o almeno non del tutto) ma erano appiccicate alle texture. Significa che se metti una luce in fianco al personaggio, vedi le ombre dove dovrebbe essere illuminato.

Ora, probabilmente non era ancora finito il gioco quando ho visto queste scene, pero' il mio giudizio e' di non allargarsui troppo perche' c'e' di meglio, come qualita' grafica.

HalfLife 2 non l'ho mai visto.

Comunque, ora il gioco la quale grafica e' imbattuta, e' Rouge Leader (simulatore di volo spaziale per GameCube, nel quale non ho MAI visto nessun genere di errore grafico... ma sara' causa della tipologia di gioco), inoltre, come gioco in prima o perza persona, il migliore che abbia mai visto e' stato Metroid Prime (gamecube), nel quale ho visto, UNICO errore che abbia mai visto in quel gioco, una collisione fatta male. Ruotando un po il personaggio, quando in forma di sfera, ho visto che c'era un collisione fatta un po male con lo spigolo di un muro.

Si, lo so... sono pignolo.  :Smile: 

ciao

----------

## xlyz

 *akiross wrote:*   

> Si, lo so... sono pignolo. 

 

 :Shocked: 

un pensiero di simpatia e solidarietà alle persone che ti stanno vicino 

 :Razz:   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy: 

----------

## akiross

 :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Very Happy: 

AmAUaHAUAMAUhuAhAmAAUAH

hai ragione... non ho mai pensato alle conseguenze...

ma in fomdo e' divertente   :Twisted Evil: 

----------

